# Yoda was born!



## WEPEEPS (Apr 1, 2011)

Announcing the birth of Avolino Farm TLF Yoda!
Yoda's dam is Heatherwood Macadamia
Her sire is Rosensharn TL Tiger's 'Lfin*S


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! What a cutie! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute........congrats...... :thumb:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a cute face! Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very, very cute! and I love the name!


----------



## WEPEEPS (Apr 1, 2011)

Yoda went on her first outing--to the "Maker's Market" where I sell goats milk soap. Needless to say, she was a major hit and loved every minute of it. :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a precious little face  She's adorable!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

:stars: aww... too cute~~!!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

such a cute little face. Like her a lot!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Now, Yoda is growing? Do ya think this one is a keeper? She is now a movie star. Here is a link to her first film!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute! I can't see this video either. :sigh:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

She is so cute.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

How do I make the link work? I think I fixed it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> This video either has been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings.


 I am getting this as well.... You will need to change your privacy settings... :wink:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Finally!!


----------

